# ÖBB 1014.005 departing Oberrittergrün



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ÖBB departing the station and passing the first grade crossing while the Polizei wait for passing.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Can't say it enough about your posts, great photos and great layout that's so different from what's usual here.:appl:


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I'm not alone, but we are few and far between around here.

I'm a member at another site devoted exclusively to German model railroading. In English.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Very nice.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I ordered a proper train for this locomotive tonight. 

I have a three coach set of ÖBB 2nd class cars coming and a dining car in another paint scheme but still ÖBB. All are from Roco. Should look pretty good, though the cars are not _quite_ as attractive as the Swiss SBB consist. Still though a pretty good looking bunch.


----------

